# Emisor que funciona



## Jorf (Mar 28, 2006)

Les paso unas fotos de las páginas de una revista de Saber Electrónica en donde hay un emisor que funciona, lo porbé.-

http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/5737/img28957ex.jpg

http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/9035/img28962hr.jpg

http://img479.imageshack.us/img479/7540/img28977cv.jpg

Sin embargo encontré una fallita en el mio haciendo un experimento, quise cortar en la parte del capacitor electrolítico para inyectar por ahí una señal de audio, sin pasar a traves del pre amplificador del los dos transistores. El intento fué fallido y uní los dos cables que utilicé cuando corté el circuito. El sonido obtenido por el micrófono no era de muy buena calidad y sonaba muy bajo, sin embargo cuando tolo la aislación de esos dos cables agregados por mi el circuito se vuelve muy estable y con un volumen y calidad muy buenos! Pero el tema es que no puedo vivir tocando esos cables, a que se debe este efecto?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 28, 2006)

Se agradece el aporte compañero, pero las imágenes estan bastante grandes, pobres de los que tengan una baja conexión.

Si pudiera poner el thumbail o solo linkearlas estaría mucho mejor.

Saludos


----------



## Jorf (Mar 28, 2006)

Si, me pasé! A mi también me costó levantarlas. Dejo solo el link ahora.


Opiniones sobre el por qué del cable que si lo toco anda bien y si lo dejo pierdo señal?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 28, 2006)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Si, me pasé! A mi también me costó levantarlas. Dejo solo el link ahora.
> 
> 
> Opiniones sobre el por qué del cable que si lo toco anda bien y si lo dejo pierdo señal?



Tiene que ver con que usted esta tocando el suelo (tierra) bueno esa ha sido mi deducción, tengo una tele con antena y cuando la toco la señal se ve bien y al soltarla ya no.

Lo que hago es tocar la antena por ejemplo con un palo de madera y ese mismo tocando el suelo y se ve perfecto , no se si funcione con un cable. 

Saludos y gracias por arreglar las imágenes, aunque hubiera sido mejor redimencionarlas.


----------



## Jorf (Mar 29, 2006)

Si la redimensoionos no se ven más, por eso prefería el link.

Recién comprobé que tocando una patita del capacitor variable aumenta considerablemente la calidad de sonido y el alcance del artilugio.

Cómo puedo hacer para evitar esto?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 29, 2006)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Si la redimensoionos no se ven más, por eso prefería el link.
> 
> Recién comprobé que tocando una patita del capacitor variable aumenta considerablemente la calidad de sonido y el alcance del artilugio.
> 
> Cómo puedo hacer para evitar esto?



Y si intenta conectarla a una barra o tubo de cobre?? o de plano un cable a la tierra pero tierra tierra osea al suelo donde esta parado???

Saludos y en cuanto a las fotos no es mi intención contradecirle pero si se pueden redimensionar todavía bastante.


----------



## saucedo32 (Mar 30, 2006)

soy de argentina...
soy nuevo en esto y quiero pedirle q me ayuden diciendome q es lo primero q debo saber del tema radiofrecuencia
(lo q yo necesito es orientarme en el control, mandar una orden, no voces)


----------



## Mauro Barbosa (Mar 30, 2006)

Buenas!!! 
Les cuento que quiero probar hacer el circuito que muy amablemente nos muestra el compañero, pero tengo una duda con la bobina L1:
la toma, ¿cómo se hace? ¿se suelda un cable sobre la espira directamente?
¿hay que tener algún cuidado especial?

Gracias


----------



## Jorf (Mar 31, 2006)

La toma es muy simple, hacés la bobinita en un diámetro menor a lo que dice, ya que cuando sueltes esta por memoria del material se va a agrandar un poco. Luego con una de las patitas de algún componente que cortaste le hacés una forma de ¨L¨.  Hubicas el rulo central y soldas la L. Listo! Ya te queda la bobina con 3 patas!!!

Nota: La cantidad de vueltas de la bobina puede variar, conviene experimentar si estas aburrido. Pero con la que dice va muy bien. Yo probé con una de una vuelta mas y menos diámetro y también anduvo.


----------



## jmoncayo (Abr 2, 2006)

Hola a todos, como estan. Soy un estudiante de tercer semestre de electronica y me propuse armar el ciruito ahora tengo una inquietud, en los graficos no se puede ver bien como van conectados los transistores, (base, colector, emisor). Tambien quisiera saber si con un capacitor variable debe ser alguno en especial o realmente no es importante.
Espero ayuda de ustedes muchas gracias.


----------



## Jorf (Abr 2, 2006)

Hola, yo utilicé un capacitor variable con encapsulado color verde, pero puede ser rojo también dice el texto. Los transistores vas colocados como muestra la placa, verifiqué antes de ser así y es correcto.


----------



## jmoncayo (Abr 2, 2006)

Jorf muchas gracias por tu respuesta, sabes estoy utilizando un capacitor con encapsulado celeste. Despues con los transistores en el link numero dos que nuestro amigo publico no se puede distinguir bien las configuraciones en la figura numero 1. Pero me parece que de arriba hacia abajo es CBE. Si me podiras ayudar con eso, muchas gracias.


----------



## jmoncayo (Abr 2, 2006)

Este circuito funciona con cuatro o tres baterias?? Son de las AA o AAA??


----------



## jmoncayo (Abr 2, 2006)

Disculpen ser tan molestoso pero me olvide de preguntar, cual es el conector que deberia usar? Como lo conecto? Tambien no pude conseguir el capacitor ceramico de 5p6 importa si pongo uno de 6p?


----------



## Mauro Barbosa (Abr 2, 2006)

muchas gracias!!!
voy a ver si me sale, pero tengo la impresión de que voy a tener que hacer la oplaqueta porque no creo que marche en un protoboard, ¿no?
saludos


----------



## Jorf (Abr 2, 2006)

jmoncayo: Si, está medio borrosa, no tenía escaner y son fotos, por eso... Igualmente te das cuenta que la base de los transistores apuntan para la izquierda, luego el emisor apunta hacia abajo. Lo mismo en los tres transistore. Si hacés el circuito impreso lo colocas como dice ahí y listo. Acordate que tenés que hacerlo al reves del gráfico para que quede bien. Pilas usas cualquiera, siempre y cuando sean 6 voltios. Con mas tensión satura y no anda bien. Yo usaba una batería de 6 voltios 4Ah, me lo olvidé una noche entera prendido y no la llegó a gastar del todo! Yo en vez de ponerle un conductor le puse un pequeño parlantesito, el cual usé como micrófono. 

Mauro Barbosa: En protoboard no se puede, las chapitas de este en alta frecuencia producen corrimientos de la modulación, etc. etc. etc. Acordate que alta frecuencia un cable largo de más ya es un inductor.-


PD: No superen el largo de la antena que menciona sino no anda.


----------



## jmoncayo (Abr 2, 2006)

Jorf: muchisimas gracias hermano este circuito me va a servir muchisimo. Ahora se puede conectar un plug estero en lugar de la entrada? Para poder reproducir por ejemplo un mp3?? Seria muy util si funcionara de esa manera.


----------



## jmoncayo (Abr 2, 2006)

Ultima pregunta. es la primera vez que voy a montar un circuito en placa porque como saben en la universidad solo lo hacemos en el protoboard. La placa hay que mandar a hacerla o uno mismo lo puede hacer?


----------



## Jorf (Abr 2, 2006)

Lamento decilucionarte pero en este circuito, los primeros 2 transistores están configurados para hacer de pre amplificador de un micrófono, si metes señal por ahi va a distorcionar además de que la entrada tiene unos 3 volt (esto no se por qué).

Si te fijás, el circuito donde está el BF ese es el emisor respectivamente, fijate de adaptar esto a tus necesidades.

Por último, la placa la hacés vos sin problemas! Bucá en Pablim hay un tutorial.


----------



## jmoncayo (Abr 2, 2006)

bueno muchas gracias de todos modos. Me podrias dar la direccion de pablim...
Y cierto que alcance tiene este emisor?


----------



## Jorf (Abr 2, 2006)

El emisor tiene un alcance de 30 metros, lo que si tiene es una calidad aceptable de sonido, cuando no hablás por el micrófono está totalmente sileciosa la señal.

http://www.gncusers.com.ar/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3301

Como no anda justo Pablin en este momento (raro no?) te paso otro que está bien explicado.


----------



## jmoncayo (Abr 11, 2006)

jorf muchas gracias por el link, quisiera sabe si con estos dispositivos podria lograr que funcione el emisor..
Resistencias todas.
Capacitores electroliticos todos
Capacitores ceramicos(los numeros que bienen marcados) 104, 332, 6. Creo que estan bien solo el de 5p6 no lo consegui y es de 6p.
Transistores dos bc547ck402, uno f199ph56 
El capacitor variable es uno de 10k (un cuadrado celeste)
La bobina de cable rigido, y del mismo cable la antena

Me sirven??


----------



## Jorf (Abr 12, 2006)

Lo más importante es el valor de loc capacitores y las resistencias que definen donde estará emitiendo, en que frecuencia. Además de la bobina obvio. Los transistores tienen que ser los que dice ahí, no superan los 70 centavos cada uno, son muy económicos. Luego una buena plaqueta, armar, alimetar y esperar el ¨soplido¨ en la emisora deseada.


----------



## alexanderguida (Abr 25, 2006)

podrias pasar el esquema del trasmisor seria interesante experimentar, yo soy nuevo en este foro, trabajo en sistemas de GPS pero me gustaria incursionar en el tema de trasmision de imagen y sonido gracias.


----------



## jmoncayo (Abr 25, 2006)

el link esta en la primera pagina de este foro..


----------

